

Google's "iLost" Motorola ad faked an address to "lose" iOS 6 Maps - Bud
http://forums.appleinsider.com/t/152941/googles-ilost-motorola-ad-faked-an-address-to-lose-ios-6-maps

======
swang
I would say just as in most ads these are half-truths.

I think this article[0] hits the nail on the head in that Motorola/Google are
promoting the fact that something that is pretty much gibberish such as "315 e
15th ny" can be translated into a pretty accurate address of what the user
wants. Again like one of the top comment in the thread about the Ontario map
comparison. It's not about the visualization of the maps, it's not about the
data, it's about search. Apple just does not have search down very well in
general.

I think that a big thing Google Maps had over most other services was to
estimate pretty well what the user is looking for even if he only has a slight
idea of what he's actually looking for. And to be fair sometimes Google
corrects my search results WAY too much. I can't think of examples right now
but there are times where the synonym they use for a search term isn't
actually a synonym in context to what I'm looking for.

Anyways all this Map discussion on HN has me pretty exhausted about talking
about maps for a really long time.

PS. Reading that forum thread, I can understand the accusations that Google is
lying, but the ones where people are replying to people who try to interject
that Apple's Maps aren't up to snuff getting replies like, "Do people even use
Maps that much?", or "Do you get lost that much" is pretty sad.

[0] [http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/did-googles-
motorola-...](http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/did-googles-motorola-
fake-an-ad-critical-of-apples-maps-nope?utm_campaign=tmo_story_sidebar)

~~~
tedunangst
Why would you say the user wants the manhattan address and not the Brooklyn
address? If somebody actually had 315 written down on a piece of paper because
that's where their friend lives, Brooklyn is the address they want. When would
a user want to go to manhattan _and_ have that address?

~~~
swang
I don't follow. The address in Brooklyn lists 315 Marlborough Road.

~~~
tedunangst
Because Marlborough Road and E 15th St are the same road.

~~~
swang
There are plenty of roads like that, but if you wanted to get to somewhere on
Street X, the correct location shouldn't be Street Y on the same road.

------
codeka
I'm really not a fan of these ads. I'm sure it's very schadenfreude watching
what's happened with Apple's Maps from the other side, but I would have liked
to see Google/Motorola take the high road on this one and not come out with
ads like these.

------
rkwz
I hate to be that guy, but how is this even related to HN? Why are a lot of
these apple maps related submissions getting upvoted?

~~~
maak
+1 to that. Apple related posts feature too frequently on here..

